# Places to shoot full moon in seattle



## echoyjeff222 (Jul 21, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone knew places in seattle / near seattle to shoot some photos of the upcoming full moon. I'm trying to find a place with water, preferably. 

I'm not too familiar with Seattle ... last time I tried to do this, I ended up just shooting pictures of the space needle because I couldn't even see the moon xD


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2012)

Download the desktop version of The Photographer's Ephimeris.  It will allow you to pinpoint a spot on Google Maps and it will show you where, from that point, the moon will rise.

There's also an Android & Apple app for a few bucks.


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2012)

No doubt, the full moon has to rise in the east, and no other place, when it is full.

So you want to be west of any water you have in your shot and shooting towards the east if you want to catch the full moon soon after moon rise so there is some landscape in your shot.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you want the city in the shot or other local landmarks? The link above to the Photgraphers Ephimeris is your best bet to figure out where to be unless you are watching where the moon comes up for several days ahead of time and then predict the spot you want to be in on the 1st.

If you are looking for something with Seattle in in often times West Seattle and Alki are your best options. Bainbridge Island is another good choice for getting shots of the moon rising over Seattel. Riding the ferry to Bremerton at the right time can be good. Often times even being right at Seattle Center and getting a closeup of the Space Needle top only with the moon behind it makes an interesting shot and you have time usually to line that one up onsite. Again, use the Photographers Ephimeris (or if you have a GPS unit you can get where the moon will rise from it).

There is always that big old hill to the south called Mt Rainier where you can get things lined up nicely.... it should be pretty close to lining up to rise over the mountain from Graham Hill on Hwy 161 with the sun still on the mountain.









Taken from Clear Lake along Hwy 161 out near Eatonville, should line up to be just about the same as this one...












......


----------



## teribithia (Jul 29, 2012)

Er is there any skills to shoot like this, my nikon d3100 can not select so full size with the basic lens.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Jul 29, 2012)

do you guys think there will be enough time for sunset AND full moon? or should I just pick one?


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a sunset everyday. The moon is only full once every 28 days.

The moon can only be full when it has risen on the eastern horizon, just as the sun is starting to set on the western horizon.

Or you can shoot the day before the actual full moon, because then the full moon will rise 52 minutes earlier so you have more time to also shoot the sunset the same day.

It's amazing the number of people who have never taken the time to notice how it all works.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 31, 2012)

Ohhh, and you are in Seattle so have a back up plan.  Odds can be pretty high that you may not see the moon through the giant cloud filters.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Aug 1, 2012)

well, turns out I am going tomorrow. I don't think it'll make that big of a difference ... I think I'm going to stop by the Ursula Judkins viewpoint for this month.

guys -- half an hour before the sun sets, do you think there will be decent shots for sunset shots?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 1, 2012)

echoyjeff222 said:


> well, turns out I am going tomorrow. I don't think it'll make that big of a difference ... I think I'm going to stop by the Ursula Judkins viewpoint for this month.
> 
> guys -- half an hour before the sun sets, do you think there will be decent shots for sunset shots?



If you want to try a different app, search for _MoonTrajectory._


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2012)

echoyjeff222 said:


> guys -- half an hour before the sun sets, do you think there will be decent shots for sunset shots?


That will depend on the local weather and air conditions.


----------

